# Cat Sitter



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had any experience or could recommend a cat sitter.

We go away twice a year and up until now our friend has had him, however this is no longer possible.

We don't want to send him to a cattery or home, we would prefer someone came to our apartment (JLT) and feed, water, sort cat litter etc.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Dubai Dog Training | Pet Sitting | Dubai Kennels & Boarding | Pet Sitting | Cat Sitter | Food & Accessories | Ras al Khaimah

No personal experience of them as our maid looks after ours but we've heard lots of good things about them.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Homely Petz are good and have pet sitters all over Dubai. Just look them up.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

A friend uses critter sitters for her cats and rabbit.

Critter Sitters Dubai - Home


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I can absolutely vouch for her:

DPS - Dubai petsitting - Licensed


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

TallyHo said:


> I can absolutely vouch for her: DPS - Dubai petsitting - Licensed


She's a very nice lady. I knew her when she worked at Al Safa vets.


----------



## aysem (May 7, 2012)

In the last 4 months, we used Homely Petz for 4 times.
The name of our sitter is Galina and our cat loves her.


----------

